# When is the proper age to worm kids?



## MeganH (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I am just wondering at what age should I worm my kids? What do you do? Does are wormed the day after they kid with Bimectin (Oral Ivermectice Paste for horses), with a follow up does 10 and 20 days later. We really struggled with worms last year in our kids, we think because we were underdosing with and injectible ivermectin, which left the 'strong' worms to go rampid. 
Thanks for your help!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Did you do coccidia treatment?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

we dont usually worm our kids until at least 3 weeks and only when needed...I use Valbazen since its oral and effective..

cocci treatment we do at 3 weeks as a protocol to prevent outbreak...we use Baycox which is a 1 time treatment ( or a booster 10 days later if cocci is an issue)...I order from horseprerace.com


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I really don't know what the reason is but I work at 8 weeks old. Never really thought about why I do it at that age though. Maybe I read to do it at that age at one time lol. I use ivermectin pour on and simply because it's easy for me to give. 
Cocci i tried the prevention but after day 2 of the 5 day treatment is almost impossible to catch them so this year I just gave medicated feed. Still ended up with 2 cocci kids so ordered the baycox which as happy bleats said is a one time deal instead of 5 so very excited to get it 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## giddyogoat (May 28, 2012)

Try a cocktail of more than 1 wormer. Without knowing the numbers of kids involved, recommend using the FAMACHA method. NEVER had success with the 3 dose 1 every 10 day program for worming. would recommend 3 doses 1 every 12 hours then rotate pasture. Once you get tired of medicating for cocci switch to a feed with medication for the weaning process, have you vet hook you up with Nuflor for the occasional hard case. Get Veterinary Parasitology Ref manual, take a look at parasite life cycles its the consumption of worms from the ground that makes worming without rotation a loosing proposition.


----------



## giddyogoat (May 28, 2012)

*Example of parasite life cycle*

:wallbang:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, cocci stunts kid growth and causes a lot of issues. 

Can you get a fecal for worms and cocci?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Even then the medicated feed sometimes does not do it. I think I had 12 kids with cocci last year and I thought the same......the feed was the cure to my problems. I still ended up with 2 very stunted kid and treated 3 other kids that I seemed to get in time. But I do have to agree on the fecal then you will know what your battling.....and if that's not something you can do (like vets here are stupid high on fecal or won't do a goat at all) but at least take cocci into consideration. I swore my kids didn't have it. No over gazing or over crowded and kids are fed in a creep feeder away from does and their poop. But I bought a scope and sure enough it was cocci 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MeganH (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks for the info! We weren't going to do cocci as prevention because at one point I read that it was bad for the kids or something. However everyone of the kids has stunted growth last year, and although we did treat for cocci after we realized there was a problem, it was too late. We have the dimethox powder which we were mixing into an oral solution and giving it for 5 days. I think based on everyone's input we will definitely do it as prevention this year!! We kid a little late because we have cold weather, so we won't miss the 3 week mark! 
One more question, if we are treating as prevention at 3 weeks, is it still possible for them to be infection with cocci after? Or does it work as a sort of vaccine?
Thanks again!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No you want to do it at 3 6 &9 weeks old something about the cycle of the egg or something. I'm sure someone here will explain it better  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

depends on what you use..dimethox needs to be treated often..I think many do it every 21 days until weened? if you use Baycox its one to 2 treatments...Baycox works differently...we use it once at 3 weeks old..( 1 cc per 5# once only) then booster in 10 days is needed..this year we did do a second round since we has so much rain and humid weather..so they got 3 doses total....


----------

